# Karl Malone says No to the Lakers



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1940902



> Karl Malone has ruled out a return to the Los Angeles Lakers because of comments made by Kobe Bryant in a radio interview, Malone's agent said Tuesday.


Interesting..still not saying if he's gonna come back, but it was always the lakers were his top choice if he did.


So where do you think he ends up now?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, great job Kobe :greatjob: 

Please Karl, come to Houston!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

What Kobe said ?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> What Kobe said ?


I'm wondering the same thing...

Either it was something Kobe said, or it could be a lame excuse for Malone to go play for a contender


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> What Kobe said ?


Well in that link it says....



> "It's not really fair to hold it over the guys' heads that are here," Bryant said. "The guys that we have here are working hard, practicing hard every day. It's kind of tough for them to be looking over their shoulder, wondering if he's going to come back and then everybody is going to disappear.
> 
> "They are here giving me 110 percent. It's really not fair for us to sit around and speculate how long this is going to go on. I mean, you can't sit up here and speculate for the remainder of the season whether or not he is going to come back. I mean, that's not fair to the guys that are working here."


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

I thought Kobe just said he didn't think Karl was coming back.

Must've been more than that. No other player in the league could pull off getting rid of ALL his teammates like Kobe has done.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> "It's not really fair to hold it over the guys' heads that are here," Bryant said. "The guys that we have here are working hard, practicing hard every day. It's kind of tough for them to be looking over their shoulder, wondering if he's going to come back and then everybody is going to disappear.
> ...


Giving "me" 110%?

What an Ego


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Giving "me" 110%?
> ...


I noticed that too...that was lame.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I've always hated Malone's guts, but I'd gladly welcome Malone here in SA. Supposedly Spurs management is still extremely interested in Karl Malone, but the ball is still in Karl's court. 



As far as Kobe.....give me a break. Soon enough, there will be the flock of Kobe lovers coming in and praising Kobe Bryant for what he said. Anyhow, this is just plain stupid. Does Malone owe something to Kobe Bryant?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I could have sworned Karl Malone overreacted, but that's just me. Why should the Lakers wait on Malone? Is he still not healthy?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Does Malone owe something to Kobe Bryant?


yes, a swift kick in the nuts.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wasnt that bad of a comment.. Just so you know when does stuff that come outta a person's agent's mouth mean it comes outta that person's mouth. If Malone doesnt wanna come back to the Lakers, he can say it himself and quit having someone say it for him. 

Nothing that wrong with what Kobe said and no I'm not no Kobe lover. 

This just seems like a lame attempt to go to a different team.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> 
> yes, a swift kick in the nuts.


I would pay to see that :yes:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Wasnt that bad of a comment.. Just so you know when does stuff that come outta a person's agent's mouth mean it comes outta that person's mouth. If Malone doesnt wanna come back to the Lakers, he can say it himself and quit having someone say it for him.
> 
> Nothing that wrong with what Kobe said and no I'm not no Kobe lover.
> ...


Ding ding ding, looks like Koko was right :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> This just seems like a lame attempt to go to a different team.


I thought he would never leave his family again  

anway, i agree Karl overreacted. Kobe's comments were not that bad. But i do like the overreaction since it opens up the possibily of him going to a different team, namely the possibility of the Heat


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding, looks like Koko was right :laugh:


Your right.. Not to mention the Kobe hater's are gonna take this and run with it..


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Your right.. Not to mention the Kobe hater's are *gonna take this and run with it..*


As will the Kobe fans, but in a Kobe favored way


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

I don't think there was anything that bad about any of Kobe's comments. The comments Karl got mad about weren't that bad, and when he said "they're giving me 110%" I figured he just said that because he is supposed to be the leader of this team. Maybe I misinterpeted.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Karl Malone after the injury is useless. Spend your money on someone else Lakers. 

BFreak


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

See the thing is, Lakers fan ignore that Kobe says something unnecessary and then start crapping on Malone. I'm not trying to defend Malone, but I am saying that Kobe could have not made the comment and this wouldn't be a story. Oh well, Kobe runs off teammates left and right and he's praised for it.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

The funny thing is that the Laker fans keep saying that they saw nothing wrong with Kobe's comments....well obviously Karl did. Maybe Kobe said something that rubbed Karl the wrong way and we just arent able to pick up on it because we don't know what's going on between the 2 guys


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> See the thing is, Lakers fan ignore that Kobe says something unnecessary and then start crapping on Malone. I'm not trying to defend Malone, but I am saying that Kobe could have not made the comment and this wouldn't be a story. Oh well, Kobe runs off teammates left and right and he's praised for it.


Well, in the context of a radio interview, where a question was asked about the status of Malone, why shouldn't Kobe say, that the team needs to know a definitive answer. Which is basically what he said and not have guys wondering. What's wrong with that? I don't see that as crapping on Malone. I mean why should guys like Brian Cook, think their minutes be looking over their shoulders when Malone has not been definitive in anything. 

He could have simply said, when he was healthy he was heading back to LA. So Kobe said, it's better to go with the guys that the Lakers have. Again, what is wrong with that? Is Malone even healthy?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Oh well, Kobe runs off teammates left and right and he's praised for it.


You actually buy that crap? :rofl: 

As far as that "me" comment goes, how do you know by just reading a column? I dont know what he said as I'm not in LA so I wouldnt know. If he said the "me" comment that was moronic but nothing else he said was that bad. If he didnt say the "me" comment than you all are going by what a column says.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Karl needs to go to Phoenix to play with the new version of Stockton and Malone.

Honestly would be a nice situation for him.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Karl needs to go to Phoenix to play with the new version of Stockton and Malone.
> 
> Honestly would be a nice situation for him.


Phonix would be a great place for him to play, I agree

I think the teams on his list would be

San Antonio
Phoenix
Minnesota
Miami
Dallas

I also think Indy will push really hard for him, but I doubt he goes to play with them considering their situation


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> You actually buy that crap? :rofl:





Ignored. Since I can never have a disagreement with you without you putting all the laughing smilies you can find, I'll just ignore anything you post, so hopefully you'll do the same to me. I'm not responding to you anymore. 



HKF, the way you explain it makes a little more sense. If he was just simply asked "What's going on with Karl Malone", then it's a lot more acceptable if Kobe went out of his way to talk bad about Malone. My point is that there probably was a little less controversial way of putting things.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought he would never leave his family again
> ...


More likely the Spurs.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> More likely the Spurs.


He could go to the Heat also, don't act like there isnt a chance


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Kobe's comments may have been a little insensitive but it's not like he came out and dissed him. What is everybody here talking about?

Either way, thanks for the good 1 year Karl. The Lakers wouldn't have made it as far as they did without him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> More likely the Spurs.




The ball is in Karl's court. The Spurs have been coming hard at him for awhile now, so if he wants to be in SA, he'll be in SA. Honestly, I just don't see it happening. I'm hopefull, but I'm not getting my expectations high.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

With the exception of the "giving me" comment I agree with Kobe.
How long are the Lakers and their players supposed to sit back and wait for Karl Malone to make up his mind? Either he wants to play for them or he doesn't. He is leaving a franchise in limbo for a very long time. The Lakers have to decide what to do by the trade deadline and waiting for Karl doesn't give them much of an option if he doesn't decide to come back to the Lakers.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> More likely the Spurs.


i know. Im just saying that since the heat are now a possibility (not the top one perhaps) that I like his overreaction.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

One more thing..

Manley = Isnt Malone


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hope he can play again, but honestly, I feel Karl Malone should retire. If he can help the Spurs I say go for it, although I'm not sure why the Spurs would make any moves considering that they are so good right now. Why upset the apple cart?


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

> They are here giving *me* 110 percent



I will agree that what Kobe said wasnt that bad. Except for that comment. That is one of the most rediculous things I have read. I am not a Kobe hater by any means, but it is hard not be when he says things like that.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> See the thing is, Lakers fan ignore that Kobe says something unnecessary and then start crapping on Malone. I'm not trying to defend Malone, but I am saying that Kobe could have not made the comment and this wouldn't be a story. Oh well, Kobe runs off teammates left and right and he's praised for it.


Koko, come on man. Not even Kobe's biggest fans are going to PRAISE Kobe for what he said, since he didn't say anything praise-worthy. But by the same token he doesn't deserve to be dumped on for what he said either. If he came out and said, "Karl needs to take his bum knee back to Louisiana or Utah and stay the hell out of L.A." or something like that, then I could understand the criticism. But it clearly wasn't anything even close to that.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

I think he's going to come back in late January to the Heat.

As for what Kobe said, I usually defend him. But I absolutely hate what he said here. He could have just said "I don't know, I don't have a definite answer." But instead he decided to run his mouth. I think Malone feels offended because he thought Kobe was telling him he needed to hurry up and make up his mind because he's screwing up the team by making the players unsure of what's going to happen with the team. But what Kobe really meant was just that they had no idea what's going to happen and that it would have a big effect on the team if he came back. So he should have thought harder when he said it.

Of course it was his agent talking and agents aren't perfectly trust worthy. They don't usually say the truth, just what they think will have the best effect for himself and the player. So he was probably way over exaggerating.

The comment about "giving me 110%" was weird. I think it was probably out of context. That's not really something you would say when you're trying to be a leader. Your teammates are your equals, not some kids you are coaching or something. Kobe is more mature than that. So I think we need to hear more of what he said.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> With the exception of the "giving me" comment I agree with Kobe.
> How long are the Lakers and their players supposed to sit back and wait for Karl Malone to make up his mind? Either he wants to play for them or he doesn't. He is leaving a franchise in limbo for a very long time. The Lakers have to decide what to do by the trade deadline and waiting for Karl doesn't give them much of an option if he doesn't decide to come back to the Lakers.


I'd wait for an over-the-hill PF that just happens to be the best PF of all-time.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

What Kobe said was right, though. It's not right for Malone to sit back and relax while everyone else is doing the work to try and put them in the playoffs, just to have Malone come in when he wants and take their minutes.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Updated Article



> Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak said in a statement he hoped Manley's comments did not accurately reflect Malone's feelings about returning to the Lakers.
> 
> ``If so, it is unfortunate that he would make such a decision based on the reason given,'' the statement added. ``Kobe Bryant's interview ... merely reflected his personal opinion that Karl would probably not return to play this season. Kobe did not at any time state that Karl was not returning, nor was Kobe speaking on behalf of the Lakers management or organization.''
> 
> ``And now, basically, to get *stabbed in the back*, that's how he feels. This has ended any possibility of Karl returning to the Lakers in any capacity.'' Manley said.


If there's something going on behind the scenes with Kobe and Karl, that's one thing.

But If Malone's agent is doing this to get Malone out of LA and in SA- that's another.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> What Kobe said was right, though. It's not right for Malone to sit back and relax while everyone else is doing the work to try and put them in the playoffs, just to have Malone come in when he wants and take their minutes.


I thought Malone was injured?


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

Maybe I'm the only one but what is exactly wrong with his me comment? He is obviously the leader of this team. It might sound a little arrogant but its a pretty obvious compliment to his teammates.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Snicka</b>!
> Maybe I'm the only one but what is exactly wrong with his me comment? He is obviously the leader of this team. It might sound a little arrogant but its a pretty obvious compliment to his teammates.


If I remember correctly, McGrady was the leader of the Magic last season and said "pretty obvious" things to the media, but everyone counted it as an arrogant comment and trashed the hell out of him


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Who really cares? I'm just glad "The Lake Show" has finally ended. 


I wanna see Kobe cry again!:laugh:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> What Kobe said was right, though. It's not right for Malone to sit back and relax while everyone else is doing the work to try and put them in the playoffs, just to have Malone come in when he wants and take their minutes.


This is not a team that can wait for anything. This is not like before when we could wait for Shaq to get healthy that just catch up. This team needs production each night from whomever can give it.

We are depending on guys like Jumaine Jones and Tierre Brown for goodness sake. I don't care how good Malone might still be,these journeymen are giving their best, why slap them in the face??

And if Malone is that sensitive where Kobe could make one statement and he bails...good riddance!! We need men not babys!! He made a statement that made Magic retire so what is the difference ??


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone else think there is a chance Malone could return to Utah?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Karl needs to go to Phoenix to play with the new version of Stockton and Malone.
> 
> Honestly would be a nice situation for him.


It would be a nice situation for Amare.

I hate the guy's guts, but Karl Malone may be the best teacher Amare ever has, with Steve Nash running the point.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Anyone else think there is a chance Malone could return to Utah?


No after what they did last year taking shots at him in that video.


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gripni</b>!
> Your teammates are your equals, not some kids you are coaching or something. Kobe is more mature than that. So I think we need to hear more of what he said.


Jordan and his supporting cast???


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I'd say the chances of Malone going to the Spurs right now is about 95% and I'm not going to be quick to make judgement quite yet, but it SEEMS like he was just looking for any excuse to get out of what he said, so he took what Kobe said and kind of turned it around... Even though I could see how this would be upsetting to a player...


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Updated Article
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting take when you look at this comment....



Manley said. " I'm personally crossing my fingers that he decides to play." 

manley wants more money perhaps????


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Does anyone else get the feeling that Kobe saying "they're giving *me* 110%" is undermining Rudy Tomjonovich? I get the feeling that if Shaq was gone but Phil was still there, Kobe wouldn't have said such a thing. It's almost like Rudy T, despite being his coach, doesn't have Kobe's respect.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HumBum342</b>!
> Does anyone else get the feeling that Kobe saying "they're giving *me* 110%" is undermining Rudy Tomjonovich? I get the feeling that if Shaq was gone but Phil was still there, Kobe wouldn't have said such a thing. It's almost like Rudy T, despite being his coach, doesn't have Kobe's respect.


If I were Rudy T, I would take Kobe's comments personally. Those guys out there arent playing for Kobe, they are playing for the Lakers and Rudy T

With Kobe's attitude, the last person I would want to win games for is Kobe Bryant


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought Malone was injured?


He's 41 with no knees. I'm sure he'll be missed greatly.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> He's 41 with no knees. I'm sure he'll be missed greatly.


Actually I was replying to your comment about how it isnt fair for him to sit around while the other guys are out there working their butts off. I was just wondering how that is Malone's fault? If he is injured, how can he go out there and play? Especially when you are injured at 41


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually I was replying to your comment about how it isnt fair for him to sit around while the other guys are out there working their butts off. I was just wondering how that is Malone's fault? If he is injured, how can he go out there and play? Especially when you are injured at 41


It's his fault that he refuses to say which team he wants to play for when/if he comes back. That he can control. He's obviously waiting to see whether he wants to piggy back Duncan/Garnett/Shaq for a championship or stuff his stats somewhere trying to break Kareem's record.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> It's his fault that he refuses to say which team he wants to play for when/if he comes back. That he can control. He's obviously waiting to see whether he wants to piggy back Duncan/Garnett/Shaq for a championship or stuff his stats somewhere trying to break Kareem's record.


Ok I see what you're saying


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

What kind of man lets a ccomment like that decide on whether he plays for a team or not?

A) He wants to sit back and gravy train on the surest thing to a title

or

B) He is not healthy and can't play again anyway.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HumBum342</b>!
> Does anyone else get the feeling that Kobe saying "they're giving *me* 110%" is undermining Rudy Tomjonovich? I get the feeling that if Shaq was gone but Phil was still there, Kobe wouldn't have said such a thing. It's almost like Rudy T, despite being his coach, doesn't have Kobe's respect.


Think of it this way...if Shaq, KG, T-Mac, Duncan or AI said that, no one would care.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> It's his fault that he refuses to say which team he wants to play for when/if he comes back. That he can control. He's obviously waiting to see whether he wants to piggy back Duncan/Garnett/Shaq for a championship or stuff his stats somewhere trying to break Kareem's record.


If he's trying to break Kareem's record, he'd probably have to play 2 more seasons, considering the fact that at this point, he's nothing more than a bench player who can teach the younger guys. It's more than likely he's just waiting for whoever looks the best to sign with so he can get his championship and call it quits. 

Honestly, I don't think we'll see him playing until AT LEAST late January, if at all.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Think of it this way...if Shaq, KG, T-Mac, Duncan or AI said that, no one would care.


You're kidding yourself. If AI, KG, or McGrady said it, they would be ripped apart by everyone

Duncan would never say that, and no matter what Shaq says, everyone will take it as a funny comment


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-simers8dec08,1,4059777.column?coll=la-headlines-sports

Spot on. Unless Kobe made fun of his mother in private or something, Malone is hyperventilating over comments that weren't even directed towards him, but towards the distraction of having the media continually ask him questions about Malone's return. 

Hopefully somebody calls up Malone and smoothes things over. If not, thanks for the hustle Karl, and good luck with Utah, SA, Minny, etc., or retirement. 



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Think of it this way...if Shaq, KG, T-Mac, Duncan or AI said that, no one would care.


:yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> You're kidding yourself. If AI, KG, or McGrady said it, they would be ripped apart by everyone
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:


:verysad:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

It goes both ways

Kobe says it, the only people to pick up on it and even notice it are the Fans, while on the flipside if McGrady said it, the Fans and the Media would all pic up on it because McGrady has a reputation for saying "dumb" things, and he would be ripped bad by both parties. If Iverson said it, the fans and media would both pick up on it because they always find something bad about Iverson

The media treats Kobe alot better than they do Iverson or McGrady


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

People have such thin skins these days.

I remember when Larry Bird made a comment about B. Walton that " some player act like they are hurt when they should be out here helping us" I don't remember Walton crying about it, but, of course the Celtics were winning!! 

O, the Laker ship is sinking so he had to find another yacht to ride on.....now he has the excuse


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is preposterous. How can you possibly get your feelings hurt over little comments like that? People like Jewelz, you are blowing the 'me' comment way out of proportion. I don't care if Ricky Davis said it. It is not even worthy of bashing. Don't you have anything better to do but troll every waking second of your life?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Now that I read the comments more in depth... I can see how someone like Malone would get pissed off... What it sounds like Kobe is saying is this, is that it's not fair to the other guys that they have to wait for Karl to make his decision as to whether e is coming back or not, and that he is tired of waiting for him... Which would piss any player off in Malones position...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Now that I read the comments more in depth... I can see how someone like Malone would get pissed off... What it sounds like Kobe is saying is this, is that it's not fair to the other guys that they have to wait for Karl to make his decision as to whether e is coming back or not, and that he is tired of waiting for him... Which would piss any player off in Malones position...


Why should they wait around for Malone though? He's not signed with them. What obligation to him do they have?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why should they wait around for Malone though? He's not signed with them. What obligation to him do they have?


Because he is a good player, he is trying to rehab his knee to play with them, and he is taking a paycut to play with them. He took a paycut to play with them... That is the obligation they have... And by what you are saying, if the Lakers have no obligation to Malone, if they don't want to wait around for him, he is basically saying "Fine then... you don't want me back? Screw you... Good luck with Slava..."


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why should they wait around for Malone though? He's not signed with them. What obligation to him do they have?


That is not the only thing. His agent continues on to say Malone is 100% healthy. Ok, so if he _was_ going to sign with the LAkers, what was the holdup?

Malone is a joke. Another player who is holding on to long, retire and go hunting. It has been written...you will never get that ring. You could sign with the Spurs after they are up 3-0 in the finals, at halftime during game four with the Spurs up 20 and they would lose that game and the series. Go away. Now. Please. Quickly. Thank You.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

The only thing that bothered me about Kobe's quote was the "giving me 110%" bit. I guess it's something that can't be avoided when you are as narcissistic as Kobe is. However, the rest of his quote was tame. If "big bad" Karl can't handle that, he needs to be out in the garden frolicking and picking flowers with Shirley Temple. If he was so commited to the Lakers, that quote from Kobe would not bother him. I don't know what was said behind closed doors but it had better be good. I'm starting to wonder if Karl isn't bailing on LA because they're not as good as some other teams. This might just be an excuse for him to bolt to a title contender. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Some people are saying that they heard or saw in an article that Kobe blasted Malone in Private recently  

Maybe that, along with what Kobe said today just lit Malone's fuse and he is just tired of Kobe's antics


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Isnt this the same Karl Malone who in 1998 said that he would not return to the Jazz because of comments that owner Larry Miller made?


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm not a Laker fan nor a Kobe fan, but this is pretty amusing. Karl Malone doesn't want to come back to L.A. because Kobe Bryant, in so many words, said that he was a distraction. Wow. 

What really happened is that Karl Malone doesn't want to be in L.A. and decided that, rather than say that straight out and hurt his rep in the area where his family currently lives, he was going to find some way to blame it on Kobe. Then he finds his chance in comments made by Kobe Bryant that say nothing even remotely bad about Malone. All Kobe basically says is that Malone needs to make up his mind and play, or let the Lakers know that he isn't coming back. And you know, for once, I completely agree with Kobe. You can't just show up all of a sudden during the middle of season when guys have worked hard all season and demand minutes. And yeah, sitting across the bench from the Lakers relaxing with a box of popcorn in your hand while the guys who are supposed to be your team are out there giving it their all is distracting. He can do that, because he's Karl Malone, but that would be unacceptable in the case of 99% of the players in the league. I used to respect Malone, but not anymore. He isn't man enough to come out say that he wants to play for someone else. Then he looks for someone to blame, and of course, who is easier to blame than Kobe Bryant? Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Because he is a good player, he is trying to rehab his knee to play with them, and he is taking a paycut to play with them. He took a paycut to play with them... That is the obligation they have... And by what you are saying, if the Lakers have no obligation to Malone, if they don't want to wait around for him, he is basically saying "Fine then... you don't want me back? Screw you... Good luck with Slava..."


No. They don't owe Malone a dag on thing. He came to LA on his own and opted out of his contract on his own. Malone could have stayed in Utah and gotten paid more money, so don't talk about the paycut. He wanted to win a ring it didn't happen and now he wants to gravy train somewhere else, as MemphisX said. Don't paint Malone as the victim. He chose this path on his own.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't think that Malone owes the Lakers anything either. He went to that team hoping that for 2 years they would contend for the championship with Shaq, Kobe, Phil, Payton and himself. Kobe runs Shaq and Phil out of town and then Payton gets traded. Malone is now put into a lose lose situation where he had already promised he would come back to the Lakers. I'm sure he wouldent make the excuse "But you guys traded Payton, so I don't want to come back now"


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Kobe made these comments yesterday, and no one here really said anything about it. There wasn't a thread created bashing Kobe for what he said.

But now all of a sudden..... Malone has his feelings hurt by those comments and Kobe turns into Satan? Why?


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

ive always hated kobe and i always will but this adds a new level to my hatred i mean he just turned down one of the greatest players to ever play the game.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Because he is a good player, he is trying to rehab his knee to play with them, and he is taking a paycut to play with them. He took a paycut to play with them... That is the obligation they have... And by what you are saying, if the Lakers have no obligation to Malone, if they don't want to wait around for him, he is basically saying "Fine then... you don't want me back? Screw you... Good luck with Slava..."


The thing they are angry about is the fact that he _hasn't_ commited to play for them. They have about as much obligation to Karl Malone as they have for Tim Thomas.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

I dont see where kobe is at fault


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> I dont see where kobe is at fault


But Karl does, and that's the difference between us and them

Maybe there is more to just this little comment from Kobe. Maybe things have been rocky between Malone and Kobe the past couple of days or weeks, who knows


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, technically he did commit to the Lakers... He told them he would only play for them if indeed he did come back... This whole time hasn't been about him deciding what team to play for, it was rehab... But what Kobe said is right... What it is doing is making players wonder if they will be cut from the team... Guys that are out there working hard, don't know if they are just gonna be thrown out as soon as Malone comes calling... It sucks, but I can see where both sides are coming from.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

All this for a ring...Karl sit down


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

My question is, WHEN did Malone commit to coming back? Was this before or after Payton was traded? Was this before or after Shaq and Phil were run out?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> My question is, WHEN did Malone commit to coming back? Was this before or after Payton was traded? Was this before or after Shaq and Phil were run out?


Malone didn't flat-out commit to returning, but he did state on numerous occasions that were he to return, it would only be to the Lakers.

I think he'll just retire, personally.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Karl didn't want to come back and play with the Lakers, and Kobe gave him a convenient out. It's easier to get offended when you're looking to.

Though they did say on Sportscenter that Malone's agent had said something about stuff that was said behind closed doors(suprise suprise, drama in lakerland).

Sucks for the Lakers. They could have used Malone. If he goes to the Wolves or Spurs that just makes them that much tougher. Even though I hate Karl I hope the Spurs can get him so that I don't have to see him in Minnesota, that would really help the wolves to add Malone.

Karl Malone could decide the Western conference.
This of course means i may have to root against the Spurs in the finals if they are going up against anyone but the pistons. Hate Karl Malone.


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Kobe runs Shaq and Phil out of town and then Payton gets traded.


Shaq and PJ left on their own.....Shaq priced himself out of Los Angeles, along with giving a bad attitude every season....."I'm hurt on company time, I'll heal on company time".....Jerry Buss shouldn't have to pay millions for that type of attitude....

Mitch traded Gary......

Get this Kobe did everything to everyone bs out of your thought process...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife</b>!
> 
> 
> *Shaq and PJ left on their own*.....Shaq priced himself out of Los Angeles, along with giving a bad attitude every season....."I'm hurt on company time, I'll heal on company time".....Jerry Buss shouldn't have to pay millions for that type of attitude....
> ...


Try telling this to everyone else in the world then, because no one is buying it


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Try telling this to everyone else in the world then, because no one is buying it


No one who's done their research, you mean. Certainly, you haven't. Otherwise, by all means, please elaborate on how he ran them out of town. Good luck!


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Try telling this to everyone else in the world then, because no one is buying it


i am u *edit* 



No need for name calling - Koko


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballin101</b>!
> I'm not a Laker fan nor a Kobe fan, but this is pretty amusing. Karl Malone doesn't want to come back to L.A. because Kobe Bryant, in so many words, said that he was a distraction. Wow.
> 
> What really happened is that Karl Malone doesn't want to be in L.A. and decided that, rather than say that straight out and hurt his rep in the area where his family currently lives, he was going to find some way to blame it on Kobe. Then he finds his chance in comments made by Kobe Bryant that say nothing even remotely bad about Malone. All Kobe basically says is that Malone needs to make up his mind and play, or let the Lakers know that he isn't coming back. And you know, for once, I completely agree with Kobe. You can't just show up all of a sudden during the middle of season when guys have worked hard all season and demand minutes. And yeah, sitting across the bench from the Lakers relaxing with a box of popcorn in your hand while the guys who are supposed to be your team are out there giving it their all is distracting. He can do that, because he's Karl Malone, but that would be unacceptable in the case of 99% of the players in the league. I used to respect Malone, but not anymore. He isn't man enough to come out say that he wants to play for someone else. Then he looks for someone to blame, and of course, who is easier to blame than Kobe Bryant? Absolutely pathetic.


beautiful post, i agree 100%


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> No one who's done their research, you mean. Certainly, you haven't. Otherwise, by all means, please elaborate on how he ran them out of town. Good luck!


You being a Laker fan, it was pretty obvious that this would be your reply. Kobe running Phil and Shaq out of LA is the obvious, and you are in denial if you think otherwise

It's exactly the same with Malone here, isnt it obvious that Malone just wants to go play for a contender and is using the coments by Kobe as an excuse to get out of LA?

No one may have any proof, but it seems pretty obvious


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jesus_Walks</b>!
> 
> 
> i am u *edit*
> ...


I would love to know what this goofball said :laugh:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting take when you look at this comment....
> ...


Well if Malone retires Manley doesnt get his chunk. If Malone gets a deal, the average take for an agent is 4%-5%. 

Funny how this is a 7 page thread, you have................ got.................. to be kidding me. 

I think we will know more about this in the next few days, so lets just wait and see. No need to bust a nut just yet.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> You being a Laker fan, it was pretty obvious that this would be your reply. Kobe running Phil and Shaq out of LA is the obvious, and you are in denial if you think otherwise


Translation; I never followed the Shaq-Phil-Kobe situation until I watched ESPN this summer. 

Come on, you can do better than "It's obvious d00d!".



> It's exactly the same with Malone here, isnt it obvious that Malone just wants to go play for a contender and is using the coments by Kobe as an excuse to get out of LA?
> 
> No one may have any proof, but it seems pretty obvious


Obvious without proof, or even the slightest bit of circumstantial evidence? You would be a horrible lawyer.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

What Kobe said doesn't sound inflamatory to me, but it doesn't surprise me at all Malone doesn't want to play with the guy...

Shaq, Payton, Phil, now Malone...nobody wants to play with Kobe! What a bunch of biased Kobe haters all these guys are!

Now all we need is a tell-all book from Soumaila Samake...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Translation; I never followed the Shaq-Phil-Kobe situation until I watched ESPN this summer.
> ...


Other than the fact that you are like Amareca when it comes to talking about Kobe, too many others around the world believe that Kobe ran him out. It's been no secret that Kobe has wanted his own team, especially the Laker franchise, to himself. It was no secret that Kobe didnt like Shaq or Phil. Put 2 and 2 together genious

And Why so negative? You actually CARE what others think on that topic? Ha!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> No one may have any proof, but it seems pretty obvious


:rofl:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Other than the fact that you are like Amareca when it comes to talking about Kobe, too many others around the world believe that Kobe ran him out. It's been no secret that Kobe has wanted his own team, especially the Laker franchise, to himself. It was no secret that Kobe didnt like Shaq or Phil. Put 2 and 2 together genious
> ...



Its no secret you're the BS King.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm having second thoughts, he might actually be that dude Half-Amazing, he was a Rockets fans if I recall correctly.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bryant Gets Irate Mail

Karl Malone, the second-leading scorer in NBA history, will not play for the Lakers if he decides to play again because he is infuriated by comments made publicly and privately to him by Kobe Bryant.

Malone had been favoring a return to the Lakers, but that was before Bryant's comments Monday in a radio interview that his Newport Beach neighbor would retire.

"As much love as I have for the organization and for its fans, when your star player doesn't want you there, I take hints easily," Malone told The Times. "I want to be there but he doesn't want me there.

"It's not about the Lakers, I love the Lakers. It's about your main guy saying he doesn't want me. I'm a big enough man to understand that, so I'm going to get on with my life, and I've got a great life."

[More in URL]

Bryant's Laker Legacy Becoming a Shove Story

Karl Malone says he will not be returning to the Lakers because of Kobe Bryant.

For those keeping score at home, the kid just won the alienation triple crown

"The bottom line is, Kobe Bryant doesn't want me to play for him, and it's his team," Malone said. "You've got to be wanted, and he doesn't want me there."

Bryant's words represented only a final shove, with Malone speaking as if Bryant had been pushing him out the door for weeks.

"When I see that situation there, I would love to play with those young kids, are you kidding me?" Malone said. "But when your main player doesn't want you, I don't have time for all that."

[More in URL]


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

malone is an idiot. All kobe said is that everyone is trying hard, Malone overreacted to nothing.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Kobe said in private to Malone that he didn't want him on the team, there better have been a *damn* good reason to say some BS like that. If he had no good reason, Kobe needs to be backhanded.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Spriggan
bballlife
EHL

Pretty much the order I would have predicted :laugh: 

It's ok, you guys are Laker fans, you are obviously going to see things differently than Non-Laker fans. But it would be funner if you guys could actuallly try and counter my argument with something that doesent include

1: LMAO
2: You are a former poster
3: Ha, my other buddies are making fun of you, so I'll do the same

Come on 

And If I recall correctly, I'm not the only guy on here who thinks Kobe ran them out


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> See the thing is, Lakers fan ignore that Kobe says something unnecessary and then start crapping on Malone. I'm not trying to defend Malone, but I am saying that Kobe could have not made the comment and this wouldn't be a story. *Oh well, Kobe runs off teammates left and right and he's praised for it.*


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Spriggan
> bballlife
> EHL
> ...


Still waiting for you to recompile the events of the past 8 seasons in an attempt to prove Kobe ran those guys out. If you do your research correctly, you'll find that the order of events (Shaq's contract negotiations, Phil's talks with Kupchak, Kobe's opt out comments, Clippers negotiations, etc.) make it impossible for Kobe to have pushed them out. 

But again, you'd actually have to do research outside of ESPN, and that's a no no in the Chise/Half-Amazing book.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to recompile the events of the past 8 seasons in an attempt to prove Kobe ran those guys out. If you do your research correctly, you'll find that the order of events *(Shaq's contract negotiations, Phil's talks with Kupchak, Kobe's opt out comments, Clippers negotiations, etc.)* make it impossible for Kobe to have pushed them out.
> ...


I'd like to know how any of that proves that Kobe didnt run them out

Shaq's contract negotiations? If you watched Sunday Conversation with Phil, Shaq, Kobe and Buss, you would have heard Buss say that he could have resigned Shaq...but guess what, that didnt happen....and why didnt that happen? Well that's for you to find out

Phil talks with kupchak...what do you think they were talking about? Well my friend, if you watched Sunday Conversation (and I'm sure you didnt) you would have heard Phil say that he didnt think he could coach Kobe anymore and he couldent get through to Kobe, not only that, but Phil leaving the Lakers was a mutual agreement, Phil didnt want to come back and the Lakers didnt want him back if that meant they would lose Kobe

Kobe's opt out comments? Anyone can opt out, it was a simple scheme to get Buss and Kupchak to do things Kobe's way. If Kobe didnt get the team to himself and didnt get what he wanted, he would bolt for the Clippers

Kobe was even dumb enough to claim he had high interest in joining the Denver Nuggets, and if you have a brain, you would know that was an obvious scheme as well to make the Lakers think that he was serious about joining other teams as well so the Lakers could up the ante and do whatever he wanted so he could resign with the Lakers


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

:laugh: Well ,Well , Well. The Kobe haters are taking what he said and blowing it outta proportion, as normal. You make like Kobe said "Eff Karl, he's taking too long to comeback, we don't need his old azz anyway?" Kobe didn't say Karl *HIMSELF* was a distraction to the team, he said that the *SPECULATION* of Karl returning to the team was a distraction, and wasn't fair to the other 13 guys on the team, which is true. He didn't diss Karl like people are making out to be.


This is to me a cop out by Malone. I doubt he had any plans of returning to the Lakers anyway, so he was looking for a bullshlt reason to go to another team, so it wouldn't make him look bad. Instead of the headlines being "Malone wants to join a contender to ride some more coattails to a championship", It'll be "Kobe forces another hall of famer outta LA, AGAIN?" :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!
> :laugh: Well ,Well , Well. The Kobe haters are taking what he said and blowing it outta proportion, as normal. You make like Kobe said "Eff Karl, he's taking too long to comeback, we don't need his old azz anyway?" Kobe didn't say Karl *HIMSELF* was a distraction to the team, he said that the *SPECULATION* of Karl returning to the team was a distraction, and wasn't fair to the other 13 guys on the team, which is true. He didn't diss Karl like people are making out to be.
> 
> 
> *This is to me a cop out by Malone. I doubt he had any plans of returning to the Lakers anyway, so he was looking for a bullshlt reason to go to another team, so it wouldn't make him look bad*. Instead of the headlines being "Malone wants to join a contender to ride some more coattails to a championship", It'll be "Kobe forces another hall of famer outta LA, AGAIN?" :laugh:


GOT ANY PROOF?? GOT ANY PROOF?? GOT ANY PROOF??

:nah:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd like to know how any of that proves that Kobe didnt run them out
> ...


Why didn't Shaq sign the extension? Uh, because he rejected the extension offer himself Einstein. :laugh:



> Phil talks with kupchak...what do you think they were talking about? Well my friend, if you watched Sunday Conversation (and I'm sure you didnt) you would have heard Phil say that he didnt think he could coach Kobe anymore and he couldent get through to Kobe, not only that, but Phil leaving the Lakers was a mutual agreement, Phil didnt want to come back and the Lakers didnt want him back if that meant they would lose Kobe


Yes, very good. Now, think carefully and put the pieces together; how did Kobe push out Phil if Phil went to Mitch Kupchak and told him "Me or Kobe". Please, just _think_ about what you're saying before you speak now.



> Kobe's opt out comments? Anyone can opt out, it was a simple scheme to get Buss and Kupchak to do things Kobe's way. If Kobe didnt get the team to himself and didnt get what he wanted, he would bolt for the Clippers


The problem with your poorly researched theory is:

1) Kobe made the opt out comments during last year's training camp.

2) During that season (December and January) Shaq was offered a contract extension. 

Why would Buss offer Shaq a contract extension knowing that Kobe would leave the team if Shaq was still around, as you said? Whoops.



> Kobe was even dumb enough to claim he had high interest in joining the Denver Nuggets, and if you have a brain, you would know that was an obvious scheme as well to make the Lakers think that he was serious about joining other teams as well so the Lakers could up the ante and do whatever he wanted so he could resign with the Lakers


Multiple sources in the media reported Kobe was very interested in joining the Nuggets at one point. Multiple sources in the media reported that Kobe was very interested in signing with the Clippers, even _after_ Shaq and Phil were gone. 

Again, if you really want to discuss this, you'll have to bring more to the table than what you learned watching ESPN.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

*I can act childish, too.*



> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> GOT ANY PROOF?? GOT ANY PROOF?? GOT ANY PROOF??
> ...




Shut Up.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you started [email protected][email protected]#[email protected]


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

We could go on and on about this, but it's completely useless, the events have come and gone. Who cares anymore, and why do you care so much when someone thinks Kobe ran Phil and Shaq out? Does it hurt you that they could say something so bad about your favorite player?

Ahh who cares, I'm off to bed. I'll dig up this topic again when I wake up and respond to your bound to be smartass comments

night


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Atleast that's what they say einstein. You think the Laker organization would rat out Kobe?


What? Shaq and his agent have said they rejected the contract extension he was offered this past December/January. It's fact. 



> Exactly my point, Kobe ran phil out because he drove Phil nuts. Which led to Phil not wanting to coach them anymore, AND they werent going to retain Phil anyway because they knew Kobe didnt like him. Get it?


LMAO! You realize now that your previous statement made no sense, so you change it to "Kobe ran out Phil because he made him...nuts!". Admit it, you just figured it out; Kobe didn't run him out purposefully, which was what you've been stating since day 1. 



> Did you ever think that at the time Buss didnt know that Kobe didnt want Shaq as a teammate anymore? Whoops


Man, some people can't take losing an argument with dignity. You just said yourself that Kobe's opt out comments were a way of telling Buss that he would leave if he didn't get his way. Now you're saying that Buss might not have known what Kobe wanted? Just sad. 



> Actually the day after Shaq was traded, Kobe decided to rejoin the Lakers. Coincidence?


Actually, what's more amusing is that you deny that he was moments away from joining the Clippers. The Clippers organization has said as much themselves. Get over it, it's *fact*. Should I dig up the links to end your denials?

Boy, you really suck at this. :yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> We could go on and on about this, but it's completely useless, the events have come and gone. Who cares anymore, and why do you care so much when someone thinks Kobe ran Phil and Shaq out? Does it hurt you that they could say something so bad about your favorite player?
> 
> Ahh who cares, I'm off to bed. I'll dig up this topic again when I wake up and respond to your bound to be smartass comments
> ...


Poor guy, giving up already. 

I did tell you not to come up with that weak ESPN crap. Not my fault you didn't listen.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: I can act childish, too.*



> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greatest Loser of all time, LMAO.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

The guy didnt know what to say but had to act like he is serious.

hahah, F ME all you want, I am not a Kobe hater but I am a Duece hater!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Poor guy, giving up already.
> ...


The guy loses or not, you have to admit you are a loser first!
You lost already when got called out for saying LMAO, dont tell me you never use LMAO. 

IF the guy picked on me, I will admit I said it then F HIM back straight away.

1) F! all Kobe haters
2) F! all Kobe lovers.
3) F U ALL!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> The guy loses or not, you have to admit you are a loser first!
> ...


And F U! You ****ing ******.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) F! all Kobe haters
> ...


Can I still 

4) F U all i want??!!!?!?!?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe Karl overreacted. Alot of what Kobe said makes sense, LA can't spend time wondering if Karl will comeback or not, they should be focusing on the season. At the same time, Kobe didn't have to say what he said..... I understand how Karl could be bothered by those comments.
The giving me 100 percent remarks, sound alot like the ego of most superstar athletes, especially the guy who used to play in LA last year, but hey....... the teams been doing well as is, so let's just continue to give it up for the 2004 - 2005 Los Angeles Kobe's!
:greatjob:


----------



## UndergroundBaller (Nov 17, 2004)

:laugh: EHL you're da man!!!!


You OWNED that loser Jewelz


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> quote:
> "It's not really fair to hold it over the guys' heads that are here," Bryant said. "The guys that we have here are working hard, practicing hard every day. It's kind of tough for them to be looking over their shoulder, wondering if he's going to come back and then everybody is going to disappear.
> 
> "They are here giving me 110 percent. It's really not fair for us to sit around and speculate how long this is going to go on. I mean, you can't sit up here and speculate for the remainder of the season whether or not he is going to come back. I mean, that's not fair to the guys that are working here."


I don't know how else Malone can react to these statements except in the negative. If Kobe wanted an answer from Malone, why didn't he just personnally call him instead of making remarks like this on air?

Kobe is saying that all this waiting for Malone is bad for The Laker players and he wants an answer now. How about when Kobe was deciding whether to stay with The Lakers or go to a different team this past off season? The Laker fans and management had to wait until Kobe was "ready". Why can't Kobe do the same for Malone? I remember I was getting pissed because Kobe could have said that he was going to stay a Laker weeks before all his posturing and other teams believing they could get Kobe. Even, if Kobe was carefully taking everything into account and was actually thinking of playing with another team, then why didn't he give Malone the same chance. 

Now, when Kobe wants an answer, all you Kobe fans say it was okay for Kobe to say that. Seems like Kobe can't do or say anything wrong.:no:


----------



## UndergroundBaller (Nov 17, 2004)

Rudy's statement earlier in the season regarding the Karl situation:
Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lakers coach Rudy Tomjanovich said he wouldn't try to persuade Malone to return.
"That would be something that would be grinding and grinding all the time. So for the mental health of the team right now, we're going as if it isn't going to happen," Tomjanovich said.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english/doc/2004-10/10/content_381046.htm



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Hmm.. seems like what Kobe was trying to say..


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tatahbenitez</b>!
> Kobe is saying that all this waiting for Malone is bad for The Laker players and he wants an answer now. How about when Kobe was deciding whether to stay with The Lakers or go to a different team this past off season? The Laker fans and management had to wait until Kobe was "ready". Why can't Kobe do the same for Malone?


I didn't hear the interview, but I didn't see where he said he wants an answer now????

Also, Kobe's free agency was much different because it was during the off season, remember Malone was in that similar situation, he just hasn't made a decision either way and it's December.



> I remember I was getting pissed because Kobe could have said that he was going to stay a Laker weeks before all his posturing and other teams believing they could get Kobe. Even, if Kobe was carefully taking everything into account and was actually thinking of playing with another team, then why didn't he give Malone the same chance.


Malone has had that opportunity. Imagine Kobe still hasn't made up his mind as to where he wants to play this year.... would you still be this patient? 



> Now, when Kobe wants an answer, all you Kobe fans say it was okay for Kobe to say that. Seems like Kobe can't do or say anything wrong.:no:


I don't think he was saying he wants an answer now. If he did, I agree he could have gone another route. At the same time, I can understand how having to answer questions about a player who's not committed to playing in LA can be frustrating, but again Kobe could have handled things differently.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UndergroundBaller</b>!
> Rudy's statement earlier in the season regarding the Karl situation:
> Quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Good Point. That is exactly what Kobe is saying. Maybe Karl didn't hear it from Rudy, maybe he's overracting, maybe it should never be said. Either way, the point makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I really think the issue here is that Karl had Kobe's back last year (supporting him through the rape allegations), which he didn't have to be. Kobe, on the other hand, pretty much inferred that Karl was a diistraction, instead of supporting him.

This is a guy who took less money, and changed his role to be on the Lakers. He tried to be a good chemistry guy, not demanding the number of shots he used to, while supporting his teammates. He pretty much gave up being the #1 scorer in NBA history to try to help the Lakers win a championship. Yeah, I know that he was gonna get a championship out of the deal, but you have to admit that he sacrificed quite a bit to do it. 

Now that Shaq and Payton have been traded, (pretty much taking away all hopes of a championship) he owes nothing to this team. Despite this, he told them that if he came back, it would be with them. He's shown true loyalty to the Lakers and Kobe. Let's all remember, there is a good possibility that he won't come back in the NBA. Would you rather him be collecting checks and sitting on IL all year? Anyways, after showing loyalty to the Lakers, Kobe calls him a distraction, instead of supporting him. That is quite hypocritical of Kobe, considering his rape allegations last season were quite possibility one of the biggest distractions ever that a team has had to dealt with. 

Anyways, from where we as fans stands, the comments weren't so bad, and maybe have a little truth to them. But considering that Karl has supported Kobe in the past, when Kobe was causing much more severe distractions, I would say that Karl is justified in being pissed. Also, remember that there are some "behind closed door" issues as well.


----------



## UndergroundBaller (Nov 17, 2004)

*KOBE DID NOT CALL KARL A DISTRACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 



Kobe said that he doesnt think Malone is coming back and they should just focus on who is there and if he does comeback they would welcome him.

That's all he said about Malone in a radio interview...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

What I thought Kobe said was simply, don't get your hopes up, but it also be very easily be interpreted as he has been a distraction. Anyway, for all Malone has done for the team, he has the right to be pissed.


----------



## UndergroundBaller (Nov 17, 2004)

> interpreted


It seems to me that EVERYTHING Kobe says gets blown out of purportion.
Why Rudy's comments didn't make the national headlines?
So Karl felt offended and not wanted by the Lakers leader because the Lakers leader said that Karl is probably not coming back but if he comes back the Lakers will give him a warm welcome.. (Kobe said something like that)
Rudy, the Lakers coach said that he's going as if Malone to the Lakers isn't going to happen at all and Karl didn't fell unwanted by the Lakers coach?

I don't get it..

This better be something privatr between Karl and Kobe because otherwise I don't see why Malone is pissed..

Kobe should just not talk to the media or go on the radio again.He cant say anything without it being taken the wrong way anymore


BTW I agree with Kobe 100 % on this..
I usually doubt some of his moves but did he say anything wrong this time?

What was he supposed to say?
Was he supposed to say that Brian Cook is just a soft 3point shooter, that Odom is too skinny to play PF and that Brian Grant is done and because of all that the Lakers definetly need Malone?

Was he supposed to say that Malone is the savior?

How would the players feel?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> What I thought Kobe said was simply, don't get your hopes up, but it also be very easily be interpreted as he has been a distraction. Anyway, for all Malone has done for the team, he has the right to be pissed.


For all he has done for the team? And what exactly is that, a 1/2 regular season and a failed run in the playoffs?

I guess he did play for less money than he could have gotten but other than that I don't think one season with a team makes some sort of special relationship.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't know how else Malone can react to the statements except in the negative. If Kobe wanted an answer from Malone, why didn't he just personnally call him instead of making remarks like this on air?

Kobe is saying that all this waiting for Malone is bad for The Laker players and he wants an answer now. How about when Kobe was deciding whether to stay with The Lakers or go to a different team this past off season? The Laker fans and management had to wait until Kobe was "ready". Why can't Kobe do the same for Malone?

I remember I was getting pissed because Kobe could have said that he was going to stay a Laker weeks before all his posturing and other teams believing they could get Kobe. Even, if Kobe was carefully taking everything into account and was actually thinking of playing with another team, then why didn't he give Malone the same chance. 

Now, when Kobe wants an answer, all you Kobe fans say it was okay for Kobe to say that. Seems like Kobe can't do or say anything wrong.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> IF the guy picked on me, I will admit I said it then F HIM back straight away.


This sounds... :uhoh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tatahbenitez</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know how else Malone can react to these statements except in the negative. If Kobe wanted an answer from Malone, why didn't he just personnally call him instead of making remarks like this on air?
> ...


Ummm... because the season has actually started? Maybe that's why? 

They are actually playing games you idgit.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> Ummm... because the season has actually started? Maybe that's why?
> 
> They are actually playing games you idgit


I guess I was involved too much as a Laker fan to notice that anything done off season won't affect the team during the regular season. You must be in the same mindset as Shaq was when he said that he got hurt on company time, he should be fixed during company time too. Anything done off season has no bearing when the season starts and vice versa.


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Well, technically he did commit to the Lakers... He told them he would only play for them if indeed he did come back...


I've read that, but I have never heard Karl say it. Joel Myers brought that up this morning, that he hasn't heard Karl say it.


----------



## windmilltilter (Nov 23, 2004)

*Litttle Miss Bryant*

eah I can certainly see how Kobe has the right to be
bent out of shape for a team mate causing the rest of
the guys to wonder if he'll even be there for
important parts of the seasn. I mean what kind of
selfish jerk would be his team in that kind of
position? How are they supposed to function with
constant questions about the availability of a
superstar guy, geeze how are they even supposed to
practice let alone gameplan when they don't know when
if ever a guy is going to be a part of the team? In
other news:

Latrell Sprewell critisizes players union for being
"about the money".

Ron Artest says America is better off without the NHL
as the children of our nation "Don't need to be
exposed to violence masquerading as sport".

Barry Bonds calls for stripping Marion Jones of her
medals as "The only way that records can have meaning
is if the fans don't have to wonder if they are
tainted in some way.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*SURPRISE ...*

This will come as a surprise to those that know me and my feelings about Kobe and the Lakers:


I *DON'T* have a problem with Kobe saying, "they're giving ME 110%" because I'm sure he's been dying for the opportunity to use that term since Shaq would always say things using, "MY guys", so it's only appropriate (consider the sourse) that Kobe would use the term, and it's OK with me.


What does bother me is Kobe's seeming addiction to going to the media with all situations Laker that he doesn't like. He could have just as easily discussed that comment with Karl or sick *** Jerry Buss --- why the media? 

I say, both Buss and Kobe are desperate to keep the Lakers in the media eye --- no one but their fans even care what's going on with them, so do whatever it takes to keep them being talked about --- soap opera or whatever. 

People aren't even discussing Kobe's court problems --- they just don't care.

Next soap opera --- Kobe attacks Lamar and then it is on. This should be happening very soon.


EDIT: Did anyone ever believe that Karl was ever going to be one of Kobe's guys? If you did ... Pleez. He came to the Lakers because of Magic and Shaq and the possibility of winning a ring, but mainly because everyone knows he's over the hill and there wasn't a real heavy demand for him. (Don't tell me what you read of the many teams --- be real. He was old then and he's older now.) Karl wanted to keep that $1 million to sit.

Another thought. What harm does it do to the team if Karl doesn't play? As pros, they are expected to PLAY ball regardless of the outcome. They're ALL role players --- Kobe won't have it any other way, so I don't believe that Karl's indecision hindered them in any way.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tatahbenitez</b>!
> 
> I guess I was involved too much as a Laker fan to notice that anything done off season won't affect the team during the regular season. You must be in the same mindset as Shaq was when he said that he got hurt on company time, he should be fixed during company time too. Anything done off season has no bearing when the season starts and vice versa.


Not the same thing. Shaq getting injured on company time and rehabing on company time was just ignorant. Any free agent exploring his options is understandable because they do the majority of that exploration before training camps even start, this doens't inconvience the team, IMO. Continuing to explore free agency once training camp starts, then the season starts all the way through December does inconvience a team especially if that players has not committed to playing for his team and his team has to give comment on him to the press. Malone's situation is understandable because he's rehabing an injury, but at the same time he could have assured LA he would play for them should he not retire. He didn't have to, but he could have.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: SURPRISE ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> This will come as a surprise to those that know me and my feelings about Kobe and the Lakers:
> 
> 
> I *DON'T* have a problem with Kobe saying, "they're giving ME 110%" because I'm sure he's been dying for the opportunity to use that term since Shaq would always say things using, "MY guys", so it's only appropriate (consider the sourse) that Kobe would use the term, and it's OK with me.


This is surprising. Like an eclipse, I don't expect to see another D. Raider post like this in years. 




> What does bother me is Kobe's seeming addiction to going to the media with all situations Laker that he doesn't like. He could have just as easily discussed that comment with Karl or sick *** Jerry Buss --- why the media?


It would have made much more sense for Kobe to go that route, but we don't know the whole story. There could be issues between Kobe and Karl. Who knows, Karl could have just been looking for a reason to return to the NBA without having to go back with the Lakers and save his face. What better way to do so than to blame Kobe? Blame Kobe and everyone will listen. :yes: 



> I say, both Buss and Kobe are desperate to keep the Lakers in the media eye --- no one but their fans even care what's going on with them, so do whatever it takes to keep them being talked about --- soap opera or whatever.


Everyone still cares what goes on in LA. Anytime a person post about the Lakers or Kobe those threads blow up quick! 



> People aren't even discussing Kobe's court problems --- they just don't care.


Isn't that because the court problems are over? It's just a civil suit, and that's basically an "I want some free money case." Not much to concern fans if you ask me.



> Next soap opera --- Kobe attacks Lamar and then it is on. This should be happening very soon.


Lord no!



> EDIT: Did anyone ever believe that Karl was ever going to be one of Kobe's guys? If you did ... Pleez. He came to the Lakers because of Magic and Shaq and the possibility of winning a ring, but mainly because everyone knows he's over the hill and there wasn't a real heavy demand for him. (Don't tell me what you read of the many teams --- be real. He was old then and he's older now.) Karl wanted to keep that $1 million to sit.


He seemed to be one of the few guys who stuck by Kobe's side last season so yeah, we did think he would be a Kobe guy. Perhaps he'd still be a Kobe guy if Kobe didn't do that interview. :whoknows:



> Another thought. What harm does it do to the team if Karl doesn't play? As pros, they are expected to PLAY ball regardless of the outcome. They're ALL role players --- Kobe won't have it any other way, so I don't believe that Karl's indecision hindered them in any way.


It hinders them because it would help the team if he were playing.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Not the same thing. Shaq getting injured on company time and rehabing on company time was just ignorant. Any free agent exploring his options is understandable because they do the majority of that exploration before training camps even start, this doens't inconvience the team, IMO. Continuing to explore free agency once training camp starts, then the season starts all the way through December does inconvience a team especially if that players has not committed to playing for his team and his team has to give comment on him to the press. Malone's situation is understandable because he's rehabing an injury, but at the same time he could have assured LA he would play for them should he not retire. He didn't have to, but he could have.


How could Kobe's exploration not inconvenience a team that just lost Phil and Shaq. If Kobe left The Lakers, it would have been only a minor annoyance? I, like most Laker fans, were waiting until the day Kobe announced his decision. It was a big inconvenience to me as a Laker fan, that Kobe didn't accept the Laker offer right after Shaq was traded. I had to wait days upon days not knowing if Kobe was going to stay or go.

Malone already said that he would make up his mind after the holidays. If Kobe thought that was an inconvenience then he should have gone to "his" team and said that they should just play as if Malone was not returnning because his "intuition" thought otherwise.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tatahbenitez</b>!
> 
> 
> How could Kobe's exploration not inconvenience a team that just lost Phil and Shaq. If Kobe left The Lakers, it would have been only a minor annoyance? I, like most Laker fans, were waiting until the day Kobe announced his decision. It was a big inconvenience to me as a Laker fan, that Kobe didn't accept the Laker offer right after Shaq was traded. I had to wait days upon days not knowing if Kobe was going to stay or go.


Had Kobe decided to leave LA, Phil would have stayed which means Shaq likely would have stayed. LA was going to end up with one or the other.



> Malone already said that he would make up his mind after the holidays. If Kobe thought that was an inconvenience then he should have gone to "his" team and said that they should just play as if Malone was not returnning because his "intuition" thought otherwise.


Perhaps he should have, but what is the difference between Rudy's comments and Kobe's? Doesn't seem to be a difference to me, other than Kobe said it last and things tend to get blown out of proportion whenever he say anything.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, 10 Pages, big shocker

Anyway in response to EHL

Think hard about this. If Kobe, Phil and Shaq had actually been good buddies and had gotten along just fine, they would all still be together right now. You can't deny that, the reason they are split up is because of Kobe. Kobe didnt like Phil, Phil didnt like Kobe, it caused Phil to not want to coach the team anymore.....you see? Kobe ran Phil out

Shaq loved the Laker organization and loved the city, he really wanted to stay with the Lakers, but he also really didnt want to play with Kobe Bryant anymore. So basically what he tells Buss is the only way i'll stay here and play with Kobe is if you pay me what I want. Buss declined (Buss said he could have easily resigned Shaq, but he didnt) So if Buss could have met with Shaq's demands, why didnt he? Because Kobe wanted the team to himself, Kobe threatened to go to the Clippers if they didnt get rid of Shaq. So Shaq ended up asking for a Trade (He even picked where he wanted to be traded, Dallas, Miami, etc.) See that goes back to him wanting to stay in LA because it's a warm weather city, but sticking it out with Kobe just wasnt worth it anymore

I'm not saying Kobe ran them out directly, but in a series of events, it all points to Kobe one way or the other and he is the core of the reason they were broken up

But like I said. If they were all getting along and they were all friends, they would still be together right now, but Kobe driving Phil and Shaq nuts totally messed that up and eventually it ran Shaq and Phil out

Now I have already said what I need to. What I'm saying is strickly my opinion and I'm pretty sure that has become obvious by now. But you just can't help but disagree with my opinion. There isnt much more I can say, I've said my part on why I think he ran them out. I'm tired of constantly bickering with you back and forth. You can think what you want, if you think you "owned" me, go ahead, because I know that you havent "owned" anyone, it's hard to "own" someone over their own opinion

Anyway, have fun for the next 10 pages

I'm out :wave:


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Had Kobe decided to leave LA, Phil would have stayed which means Shaq likely would have stayed. LA was going to end up with one or the other.


Kobe had the situation where he said he wouldn't decide until a certain date, so Jerry "Lewis" Buss said bye-bye to Phil and Shaq. Even after that, Kobe made the fans and management (I think they knew) another few days before he made up his mind. So, it wasn't that the Lakers had a chance to sign Shaq if Kobe went to another team. And from all indications, if The Lakers didn't trade Shaq and release Phil, what would that chances be that Kobe would still sign with The Lakers. To quote the late, great chick hearn..."slim and none". Kobe was in control all the way.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Had Kobe decided to leave LA, Phil would have stayed which means Shaq likely would have stayed. LA was going to end up with one or the other.


You just explained my point as to how Kobe ran them out. Had Kobe left, the other two would have stayed. You see, it was because of Kobe that Shaq and Phil arent still with the Lakers

That's all I gotta say


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

This is too great. Kbobe Bryant proving once again that he is the consummate TERRIBLE TEAMMATE. 

Chasing away players like Karl Malone....a player who had previously stated that he's playing for the Lakers?

Nice. 

Good luck with Free Agency LA. That was your strong point, but with Kbobe Bryant chasing away players/coaches left and right, who would want to play with a teammate that stabs you in the back and rats you out.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> You just explained my point as to how Kobe ran them out. Had Kobe left, the other two would have stayed. You see, it was because of Kobe that Shaq and Phil arent still with the Lakers
> ...


You forgot almost EVERYONE else.....look what they traded Kareem Rush for? Two second round picks? Don't tell me that wasn't a demand by Kobe.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BASICALLY THIS JUST SEALS THE DEAL THAT KOBE BRYANT, NOT SHAQ, PHIL, GP, OR MALONE HAS BEEN WHAT'S WRONG 

I couldn't believe that Kobe's place in the league could have sank any lower. The ownage is unbelievable.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> You forgot almost EVERYONE else.....look what they traded Kareem Rush for? Two second round picks? Don't tell me that wasn't a demand by Kobe.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Kobe has the keys to the Laker franchise and he's screwing it over with his selfishness and mission to get rid of players that he didn't like. 

This is great. Kobe trying to be great and a leader, but instead falls on his face.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> BASICALLY THIS JUST SEALS THE DEAL THAT KOBE BRYANT, NOT SHAQ, PHIL, GP, OR MALONE HAS BEEN WHAT'S WRONG
> 
> I couldn't believe that Kobe's place in the league could have sank any lower. The ownage is unbelievable.


You're stupidity is about all that is unbelievable. Save your bs, you have no clue.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> You're stupidity is about all that is unbelievable. Save your bs, you have no clue.


Sure I don't. This isn't new for Kbobe, he's a deviant piece of crap as a person and as a teammate. Also as a father and husband. PROVE ME WRONG. I FREAKING DARE YOU TO. YOU CAN'T. 

Reggie Miller was right about him.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Should we chalk up a list of Players and coaches, etc that don't like Kobe? He is the most hated man in the game, except for his nutriders. Even other players don't like him. Even his OWN teammates hate him.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> You're stupidity is about all that is unbelievable. Save your bs, you have no clue.


That was an excellent point by the way. 

In fact, I'll add it to my sig.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> BASICALLY THIS JUST SEALS THE DEAL THAT KOBE BRYANT, NOT SHAQ, PHIL, GP, OR MALONE HAS BEEN WHAT'S WRONG
> 
> I couldn't believe that Kobe's place in the league could have sank any lower. The ownage is unbelievable.


ownage by who?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

while being one of the biggest kobe haters, I hate malone almost as much, and I'd say malone is using this whole thing as an excuse to take back his promises to only play for the lakers (unless they have been going at it behind the "closed doors").

since lakers' chances for a championship are quite slim, he wants to go whoring for that ring somewhere else...

but still, quite stupid to say things like this to the media...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> ownage by who?


Media, rest of the league, Kobe haters who warned everyone what a piece of Crap Kobe is.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> while being one of the biggest kobe haters, I hate malone almost as much, and I'd say malone is using this whole thing as an excuse to take back his promises to only play for the lakers (unless they have been going at it behind the "closed doors").
> 
> since lakers' chances for a championship are quite slim, he wants to go whoring for that ring somewhere else...
> ...


I hate Malone as well, that's why I think its so funny.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tatahbenitez</b>!
> 
> Kobe had the situation where he said he wouldn't decide until a certain date, so Jerry "Lewis" Buss said bye-bye to Phil and Shaq. Even after that, Kobe made the fans and management (I think they knew) another few days before he made up his mind. So, it wasn't that the Lakers had a chance to sign Shaq if Kobe went to another team. And from all indications, if The Lakers didn't trade Shaq and release Phil, what would that chances be that Kobe would still sign with The Lakers. To quote the late, great chick hearn..."slim and none". Kobe was in control all the way.


Kobe signed with LA the day after LA traded Shaq. Phil had already decided to leave the Lakers because his value was not what the Laker were willing to pay him, also he did not wish to coach if the team included Kobe. Shaq as you all know, did not want to play with Kobe or without Phil so his 'trade demands' at that point were inevitable. You can pke fun at Buss all you like, but he's a smart onwer, he knows what his fans want and an overwhelming majority wanted Kobe over Shaq. You can't blame Kobe for winning a power struggle between all parties involved. Isn't that the same thing anyone would try and do given this situation?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Should we chalk up a list of Players and coaches, etc that don't like Kobe? He is the most hated man in the game, except for his nutriders. Even other players don't like him. Even his OWN teammates hate him.


Quit going post crazy, nobody cares.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Quit going post crazy, nobody cares.


Quit whining


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

On the breakup:

Phil Jackson wanted more money even though his teams for the last two years had underperformed in places that hadn't usually done. Including a choke in the finals.

Shaq wanted KG-level money. Wasn't Shaq running up and down the court in a game demanding money in a game one time (it may have been two years ago). When he did it people found it funny. If Kobe did it, he'd be blasted...again.

I mean would you pay a coach more for less production? Would you pay an aging player more after one of his least productive years? If you would, please contact the LA Clippers...

On the "me" comment:

I'm sorry, I may have this wrong, but I'm pretty sure that Kobe is the captain and leader of the Lakers. His praise is probably just as valuable, if not more, to a lot of players on the team. That was a direct compliment to his teammates. But in the land of Kobe, if he blasts his teammates he's a selfish *****, and if he praises them, he's a selfish *****.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Quit going post crazy, nobody cares.


Apparantly you do sparky. If you don't care, you can not reply. 

:devil:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> You just explained my point as to how Kobe ran them out. Had Kobe left, the other two would have stayed. You see, it was because of Kobe that Shaq and Phil arent still with the Lakers
> ...


Kobe didn't run Phil and Shaq out anymore than they tried to run Kobe out, or they basically ran themselves out. All parties involved had request, aheem demands! Phil didn't want to coach Kobe, and he wanted to be paid money that LA couldn't afford. Shaq didn't want Kobe, and he wanted a contract extension. And Kobe didnt' his money and to play without Shaq, or Phil (mind you Phil and Shaq are the only one who publically expressed their discontent with Kobe playing in LA, Kobe never did). The final decision was Jerry Busses, and he made the best choice for his franchise.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> On the breakup:
> 
> Phil Jackson wanted more money even though his teams for the last two years had underperformed in places that hadn't usually done. Including a choke in the finals.
> ...


Wow, you must REALLY be a Homer to defend Kobe's ego comment


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes. 

I love it. 

Kobe pissing off Karl Malone so he doesn't play is a GOOD thing as far as the Lakers are concerned..... :laugh:


----------



## UndergroundBaller (Nov 17, 2004)

*KOBE VS KARL UPDATE* 

Kobe just had another interview..

Here's what he said

_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"the door is ALWAYS open for KARL"

"we would love to have him play here"

"there was no way intended to attack karl or call him a distraction"

"If karl comes back, its going to be a TREMENDOUS addition to our ballclub"

"I'm sorry if i offended karl"

"I'm shocked, and he took what i said the wrong way, it wasnt intended to be an attack towards him"

"I apologize if he felt i said anything the wrong way"


"you kidding me? Karl's all around game speaks for itself, we would love him here"

"Its an open door, if you wanna come back and play karl, come do that"

"i was in no way attacking him"

"we had a great relationship, and if he comes back, i hope that relationship can continue"

"he misinterpreted what i was saying, and i apologize for that, and i will move on from that, and i wish him all the best"_


I'm very proud of Kobe, if for no other reason than to just clear the air and put all of this in perspective.
Kobe has said all that needs to be said...

Karl you are welcome... end of story... 

We can all move on now... It's on you Karl, if you really meant what you have said then we will be expecting you, just don't let it be to long.

If Karl remains intransigent and continues to go along with his scumbag agent then we'll know the truth as to where Karl really stands, imo.

Good job Kobe...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I can't believe this thread is 11 pages long:

Kobe's an idiot for mouthing off to the media about a guy who could help your team out in the playoffs 

Malone's an idiot for overblowing the situation and not making up his damn mind

Sum of situation: do we really need to waste 11 pages on this


'nuff said


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Kobe needs to find a new endorsement: RAID bug repellant. He's quite good at chasing people away.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Kobe needs to find a new endorsement: RAID bug repellant. He's quite good at chasing people away.


:laugh:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>
> Wow, you must REALLY be a Homer to defend Kobe's ego comment


Yeah, I must be. well if this is your definition of homer:

hom·er - one who uses rational thought


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I must be. well if this is your definition of homer:
> ...


Nice try

Didnt work

:dead:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Media, rest of the league, Kobe haters who warned everyone what a piece of Crap Kobe is.


the rest of the league is owning kobe and the lakers to the tune of 7 wins in 17 games. 

kobe's a top player. it's pretty safe to say kobe haters aren't exactly owning kobe. it's pretty humorous suggestion.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I would love to know how it's rational thought to defend such an egotisticle comment?

The rest of the players for that Laker team arent playing for Kobe, they are playing for Rudy T


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> the rest of the league is owning kobe and the lakers to the tune of 7 wins in 17 games.
> ...


Please post in English next time. Thanks. 

Anyways, this is just another nail in the Kbobe Bryant Legacy of CRAP. Too funny. It really is.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Double post, oops


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Shaq always called the players around him "his guys." He called the Lakers "his team." No one doubted it as it was pretty clear he was the vocal leader of the club.

Kobe has now become the vocal leader of the club. Its not hidden, if you've read anything about the Lakers they've talked about how Kobe has become the leader. He's diverted from his introvert ways. So if a guy is a leader of the Lakers, in turn they would be "his team" and "his guys." Is this not rational thought? 

The comment he made was a compliment. There is nothing wrong with him saying something good about his teammates. Kobe is the only player on the planet that can be bashed for being nice. Its ridiculous. Get a new bag, man.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> Shaq always called the players around him "his guys." He called the Lakers "his team." No one doubted it as it was pretty clear he was the vocal leader of the club.
> 
> Kobe has now become the vocal leader of the club. Its not hidden, if you've read anything about the Lakers they've talked about how Kobe has become the leader. He's diverted from his introvert ways. So if a guy is a leader of the Lakers, in turn they would be "his team" and "his guys." Is this not rational thought?
> ...


Being Nice? Yeah I'm sure Rudy T thought he was being nice basically saying the players arent playing for him but they are playing for Kobe instead

Incase you have been living in a cave, just about everyone in this entire thread agree's that Kobe's "Me" comment was ridiculous, yet you, a Laker fan, think otherwise :uhoh:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Please post in English next time. Thanks.


lol - 
what part couldn't you understand?



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> Anyways, this is just another nail in the Kbobe Bryant Legacy of CRAP. Too funny. It really is.


what's too funny, is the notion deluded haters have that kobe bryant doesn't have a legacy, or won't be regarded as a top player of his era. that's too funny. that you can actually laugh as if you've got a level of superiority over a guy who will go down in history at minimum as one of the great 2's of all-time.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-plaschke8dec08,1,6923801.column?coll=la-headlines-sports
*Bryant's Laker Legacy Becoming a Shove Story*


> Karl Malone says he will not be returning to the Lakers because of Kobe Bryant.





> "The bottom line is, Kobe Bryant doesn't want me to play for him, and it's his team," Malone said. "You've got to be wanted, and he doesn't want me there."





> Bryant sounds as if Malone were holding out instead of working out. He acts as if waiting for Malone wasn't worth the effort.
> 
> The truth is, when Malone is ready, Bryant should agree to carry him to Staples Center on his back, because Malone's presence is — or was — the only way these Lakers have a chance to make any noise in the playoffs.
> 
> ...


and...


> And about Bryant's feud with Shaquille O'Neal? Malone was the only one who didn't take sides, and still won't.
> 
> "I look at the whole scenario, and the whole thing could have been done differently, by everybody," he said.
> 
> ...


[/b]


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> lol -
> what part couldn't you understand?
> ...


Kobe's Legacy:

-Colorado
-Teammates that hate him
-Phil Jackson hated him
-Most hated player in history by fans and other players
-Rode Shaq's coattails


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Even JA Adande just noted that Kobe ran out Phil and Shaq

I guess Laker fans hate him now :laugh:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe's Legacy:
> ...



that's what you hope will be his legacy. whatever.

i'm sure noone will care about all-nba awards, all-defense awards, all-star game votes, championships, mvp votes, etc. i'm sure gm's and opposing players and coaches are blinded and lying when they say positive things about him.

this is such a tired pov.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irrelevant to the Karl Malone situation. 

Point is: Kobe chased away Karl Malone. 

:laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

lol if Laker fans arent convinced that Kobe ran off Phil and Shaq, we now have PROOF that he ran off Karl Malone :laugh:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

This will DEFINITELY have an effect on the Lakers future free-agent signings. Sure, its LA, the Lakers, etc...but people seeing how Kobe is and players reactions to him?

BAD for LA.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

The question remains: Will Kobe get booed at the Staples Center because of this?

SURVEY SAYS: Absolutely.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

For those players out there who want to play in LA, thankfully for them the Clippers are playing well :laugh:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe's Legacy:
> ...



Perfect opportunity to use this smilie for the first time: 
:hurl:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to the Karl Malone situation.


as was your prior rant i was responding to.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> lol if Laker fans arent convinced that Kobe ran off Phil and Shaq, we now have PROOF that he ran off Karl Malone :laugh:


we've got a whole bunch of insecure multimillionaires who need their egos stroked at all times. we know what kobe said, we know how malone responded. this is kids stuff that's going on, and has been going on. this proves kobe's the big bad wolf? sorry if i'm underwhelmed.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>
> Being Nice? Yeah I'm sure Rudy T thought he was being nice basically saying the players arent playing for him but they are playing for Kobe instead
> 
> Incase you have been living in a cave, just about everyone in this entire thread agree's that Kobe's "Me" comment was ridiculous, yet you, a Laker fan, think otherwise :uhoh:


A) That is reading way too much into it. It was meant to be a compliment from the _captain of the Lakers_ to his teammates. If it was a big deal, don't you think Rudy would have said something? I'm sorry, I went with that rational thinking again. Oops, I'll try harder next time.

B) I'm not the only one defending Kobe in this thread. However, in a lot of these threads that are basically bashfests, people don't tend to back up their arguments.

I got a rant about this...

And, its really not that hard to look at and come to the fact that he took an opportunity to give a lot of credit to his teammates. Isn't this what people want from Kobe? Don't they want him to be a leader? Don't they want him to be the guy to be a team player? No, they want him to fail. That is absurd. 

We live in a sports world where 
everything is overanalyzed and people can't see things for what they are. We live in a sports world where people want to see failure instead the advancement of a player. That is stupid.

Can you really consider yourself a fan of a sport if you desparately want to see one of its greatest players fail? I mean seriously, can you? The fact that so-called fans will not respect a top flight player in the National Basketball League is insane. I'm not saying you have to like him, but at least show some damn respect. 
[/end rant]


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> ... team arent playing for Kobe, they are playing for Rudy T



I'm not so sure about that. He gets rid of Rush, (it's a better situation for him), and then encourages Malone to make up his mind of leave, but it doesn't go over well with the public, so HE tells Malone that the door is open.

Did I miss something here --- has Rudy spoken out on either of these incidents?

Kobe seems to be team leader, captain, GM and Coach, as well as Laker Media Director.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> lol if Laker fans arent convinced that Kobe ran off Phil and Shaq, we now have PROOF that he ran off Karl Malone :laugh:


we've got a whole bunch of insecure multimillionaires who need their egos stroked at all times. we know what kobe said, we know how malone responded. this is kids stuff that's going on, and has been going on. this proves kobe's the big bad wolf? sorry if i'm underwhelmed.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> 
> 
> A) That is reading way too much into it. It was meant to be a compliment from the _captain of the Lakers_ to his teammates. If it was a big deal, don't you think Rudy would have said something? I'm sorry, I went with that rational thinking again. Oops, I'll try harder next time.
> ...


I hope you're watching PTI  

btw, Who then hell do you think you are telling everyone to respect Kobe and hope he suceeds? You are a Laker fan (I don't know why) but you are and you just like every other Laker fan, hates it when someone rips on your player. You come off as very cocky yourself when you tell everyone to respect him and hope he succeeds. The guy is a *****, no one likes him and we don't want him to succeed, do you get it?!? The guy is cocky, he plays in LA (Cocky City) and he basically wants everyone outside of LA to hate him. Not to mention his fans sure have a huge impact on our hate for him

Remember in that Bulls game last week where Kobe tried to "shhh" the crowd? And then they lost, that's the stuff we love to see. When you are so cocky enough to shush a crowd when you are losing to the worst team in the league, and then end up getting your *** handed to them, how can anyone possibly like the guy??


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> For those players out there who want to play in LA, thankfully for them the Clippers are playing well :laugh:


Malone should play for the Clippers. 

They have a great core of players and more importantly, No KOBE. 

He can stay in Newport Beach too!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Now the ignorant Laker fans are trying to convince everyone that the "Me" comment was actually a good thing. Had someone like Tracy McGrady said that last season as the Captain of the Magic, you guys would have riped him to shreds

Oh yeah, if you're watching PTI, Tony freaking Kornheiser just said that the "Me" comment was cocky and he shouldent have said it. Kornheiser is the biggest Kobe homer in the history of ESPN. When a professional sports columnist like Kornheiser says it, that tells you all you need to know


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

So basically Shaq, Phil Jackson, Gary Payton, Karl Malone, and Mitch Kupchak are all full of BS, and innocent Kobe is getting the screwjob of a lifetime in the media. 

Sorry, not buying it...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> we've got a whole bunch of insecure multimillionaires who need their egos stroked at all times. we know what kobe said, we know how malone responded. this is kids stuff that's going on, and has been going on. this proves kobe's the big bad wolf? sorry if i'm underwhelmed.


Kids stuff?

You mean when one teammate infuriates another teammate (well, free agent COMMITED to signing with the Lakers) to the point where he states "because of his comments and comments made in private, I WILL NOT RESIGN", when previously he was very animate about resigning? 

And you're underwhelmed by this? The opportunity to have Karl Malone play for your team and provide veteran leadership on a team that is young and learning? 

Come on, don't kid yourself. What happened here involving Kobe Bryant is nothing short of a travesty and a disgrace. To make comments so UTTERLY stupid and POINTLESS, yet to have such a harmful effect on Malone resigning...well, I can say I'm not surprised. We've all heard about these type of things regarding Kobe in the past. 

I'm just wondering what it would take for Kobe nuthuggers to see what this boy is doing to the LA Laker franchise.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> So basically Shaq, Phil Jackson, Gary Payton, Karl Malone, and Mitch Kupchak are all full of BS, and innocent Kobe is getting the screwjob of a lifetime in the media.
> 
> Sorry, not buying it...


nobody's saying malone's full of bs. we know exactly what kobe said that illicited malone's response. judge it as you see fit.

kupchak hasn't said anything. neither has payton, that i'm aware of - his beef is with kupchak. 

which brings us back to phil and shaq. square 1.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> nobody's saying malone's full of bs. we know exactly what kobe said that illicited malone's response. judge it as you see fit.
> ...


You don't know that Kobe's comments were the only thing that angered Malone. According to malone's agent, Kobe said something to Malone in private that rubbed Malone the wrong way, maybe that had part to do with it

Don't act like you know everything that is going on


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> nobody's saying malone's full of bs. we know exactly what kobe said that illicited malone's response. judge it as you see fit.
> ...


Actually Fred Roggin just reported that Kobe and Malone had an argument not related to this weeks ago.........

Very interesting indeed.......it may have just gotten to the boiling point. Perhaps Kobe PURPOSELY made these comments to piss Karl off. Perhaps these comments were calculated ahead of time, as was his "apology". 


I wouldn't put it past Kobe.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Kids stuff?
> ...


we know exactly what kobe said. sorry if reading it doesn't lead me exactly to travesty and disgrace territory.

the lakers, and apparently kobe, would love to have malone back. kobe said things (hardly malicious things) the wrong way that upset malone. falls far short on the travesty meter to me.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

14 pages DAYUMMMMM!!! I think a thread on Satan would only get 7 or 8 tops.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't know that Kobe's comments were the only thing that angered Malone. According to malone's agent, Kobe said something to Malone in private that rubbed Malone the wrong way, maybe that had part to do with it
> ...


i don't - i don't claim to. i don't read 1 million lines into things i know little about. and i don't particularly care to. it's you guys who seem to think you know everything.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> we know exactly what kobe said. sorry if reading it doesn't lead me exactly to travesty and disgrace territory.
> ...


No. We don't know EXACTLY what Kobe said to Karl in PRIVATE. We know what he said on the interview, but when is that EVER the complete story. 

The Lakers would love to have Malone back....Kobe? We don't know now do we?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> 14 pages DAYUMMMMM!!! I think a thread on Satan would only get 7 or 8 tops.


that's only because satan lovers aren't as obsessed with him...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Also did anyone listen to Jim Rome earlier today on his radio show? Obviously Jim Rome thought the "Me" comment was ridiculous as well. He was really pissed off that Kobe said that

So that's Kornheiser, Rome and people on this message board with Common Sense who agree that Kobe's "Me" comment was stupid and egotisticle


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> 14 pages DAYUMMMMM!!! I think a thread on Satan would only get 7 or 8 tops.


Satan don't play basketball. Carry on with the hating.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Carry on with the loving...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Think hard about this. If Kobe, Phil and Shaq had actually been good buddies and had gotten along just fine, they would all still be together right now. You can't deny that, the reason they are split up is because of Kobe.


Explain how. The breaking up of the Lakers was hardly all on Kobe. You're ignoring everything Shaq and Phil did, probably because you don't know about it or never researched it. 



> Kobe didnt like Phil, Phil didnt like Kobe, it caused Phil to not want to coach the team anymore.....you see? Kobe ran Phil out


My God, are you really this dense? :laugh: You've been saying since day 1 that Kobe purposefully pushed Phil out the door. You now realize you're wrong but can't admit it. OK, that's fine, just admit it. 



> Shaq loved the Laker organization and loved the city, he really wanted to stay with the Lakers, but he also really didnt want to play with Kobe Bryant anymore. So basically what he tells Buss is the only way i'll stay here and play with Kobe is if you pay me what I want. Buss declined (Buss said he could have easily resigned Shaq, but he didnt) So if Buss could have met with Shaq's demands, why didnt he?


No where has it been reported about some mysterious conversation where Shaq tells Buss "I'll only play with Kobe if you pay me". Shaq was offered better than KG money and turned it down. You still haven't answered the question; why would Buss offer Shaq a contract extension knowing that Kobe wouldn't stay? Shaq was offered a large contract extension (better than KG), but still turned it down because he wanted the MAX. MAX is ridiculous for a fading 32 year old center that doesn't work out in the offseason. Easy choice for Buss, just trade him while his value was still high. 

And no, Shaq has had absolutely no respect for the Lakers organization, and has bashed them relentlessly since leaving, and even bashed the Lakers organization while he was still there. 

You're clueless Chise, do the research or get out of the kitchen.



> Because Kobe wanted the team to himself, Kobe threatened to go to the Clippers if they didnt get rid of Shaq. So Shaq ended up asking for a Trade (He even picked where he wanted to be traded, Dallas, Miami, etc.) See that goes back to him wanting to stay in LA because it's a warm weather city, but sticking it out with Kobe just wasnt worth it anymore


Shaq himself said that he demanded a trade after he heard that Phil was let go on TV. He said after he talked to Kupchak to confirm this, he felt like he didn't matter anymore and demanded a trade. 

You're sad Chise. 



> I'm not saying Kobe ran them out directly, but in a series of events, it all points to Kobe one way or the other and he is the core of the reason they were broken up


The "core of the reason" they were broken up was due to the fact that they all had egos they couldn't contain. Pretty simple stuff. Is it a coincidence Shaq left Orlando on bad terms and was pissed off at Penny Hardaway? Yeah right. 



> But like I said. If they were all getting along and they were all friends, they would still be together right now, but Kobe driving Phil and Shaq nuts totally messed that up and eventually it ran Shaq and Phil out


Simply stunning. Your mind doesn't seem to be able to grasp all the things Shaq and Phil did to break up the dynasty too. Do you really not know?



> Now I have already said what I need to. What I'm saying is strickly my opinion and I'm pretty sure that has become obvious by now. But you just can't help but disagree with my opinion. There isnt much more I can say, I've said my part on why I think he ran them out. I'm tired of constantly bickering with you back and forth. You can think what you want, if you think you "owned" me, go ahead, because I know that you havent "owned" anyone, it's hard to "own" someone over their own


Yawn. Look, just admit you haven't really followed the situation closely and that your opinion doesn't really mean much. If you had followed the situation of the past 8 years at all, you would have known that Phil and Shaq burned their bridges with Kobe (and with each other too!), and played a big part in the breakup.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> The Lakers would love to have Malone back....Kobe? We don't know now do we?


Yes we do. He in fact said a couple hours ago that he would welcome Malone with open arms if he decided to come back. Whoops.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

What Kobe said makes sense to me. Malone should have commited a while ago to put away the speculation. Screw this leaking to the media that he'll only come back to the Lakers if he does come back. Decide and commit...get your butt into management's office, sign the contract, go to practices even if you cant do anything yet, support the team and go to games, do what any other injured player would do. Malone is being the selfish one by keeping the team in limbo and not committing so he doesnt have to do the above things. Like many have said, Malone's not gonna get us the title, so give the guys who will commit the minutes so they'll get better and can get some assurance/confidence since they'll be in the rotation all year.

I could care less what people think "kobe's doing to the team" because the Shaq, Phil and Kobe thing was inevitable regardless of who you believe and likely worked out the best way it could have. Also, GP had nothing to do with Kobe and everything to do with getting Mihm and Atkins since Fish was leaving and Vlade couldn't be the only C. If Kobe's really at the controls, he's not doin a bad job IMHO!!! And I'd rather see this than watch Shaq and Payton stink it up with Cook/Slava, Rush and Walton/George...now that I look at that team and how bad Shaq was doing on defense last year, that could have been the all-NBA worst defensive team. Man, THANK YOU KOBE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Even Malone just implied that Kobe ran out Phil and Shaq. On ESPN it just showed something he said, and he said

"He basically said the same to Phil, and the same to Shaq, now he is saying it to me"

Talking about how Kobe doesent want him there

You Laker fans just can't win :no:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes we do. He in fact said a couple hours ago that he would welcome Malone with open arms if he decided to come back. Whoops.


That's what he's saying AFTER he chased him away.

Don't believe anything that POS has to say. 

He's scum.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what he's saying AFTER he chased him away.
> ...


Just ignore anything EHL posts, it won't allow us to put him on Ignore, because somehow the guy is a Mod (Someone isnt doing there job right) but if you just skim through all of his posts, it works like a charm

Anyway, there is no convincing EHL that Kobe is ever wrong about anything, most of the time when we are right and he is wrong he will usually reply with some kind of smartass comment :laugh:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I would never ignore posters! I welcome friendly banter with all!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what he's saying AFTER he chased him away.
> ...


Come one Xericx, you were proven wrong within minutes of your post, take it like a man. 



> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Just ignore anything EHL posts, it won't allow us to put him on Ignore, because somehow the guy is a Mod (Someone isnt doing there job right) but if you just skim through all of his posts, it works like a charm
> ...


Poor Chise, he knows he didn't follow the Kobe/Shaq/Phil situation, so now he's giving up. 

You're almost as sad as the Houston Rockets.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I love how EHL believes in his mind that he is never wrong and he thinks he "owns" everyone

Please keep that up! EHL owns us all and it feels so great :laugh: 

Nothing is better than being "owned" by someone on a message board

It's PRICELESS :greatjob: 

Also, how did I give up? Did I not get it through your head yet kiddo? Even Karl Malone believes he ran them out, everyone does except for dillusional Laker fans. You just can't win no matter how hard you try or no matter how much of a jerk you try to be :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I love how EHL believes in his mind that he is never wrong and he thinks he "owns" everyone
> 
> Please keep that up! EHL owns us all and it feels so great :laugh:
> ...


You gave up because, let's see, you didn't respond. Pretty simple concept there. 

Look Chise, no one takes you seriously, get over it. You're a formerly banned member that spends his waking moments bashing a player that isn't even on his favorite team. It's sad when your life revolves around hating a person, but that's just the way you are. Go root for the Rockets, they really need it.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> You gave up because, let's see, you didn't respond. Pretty simple concept there.
> ...


Oh man, I can't take it anymore

QUIT OWNING ME :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh man, I can't take it anymore
> ...


:greatjob:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh man, I can't take it anymore
> ...


Why should he? It's funny.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> :greatjob:


:clap: :worship:

:rotf:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> :clap: :worship:
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!


OMG, Is it possible to be this owned???

Did you guys see that? He so owned me!

Unbelievable!

:laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> You gave up because, let's see, you didn't respond. Pretty simple concept there.
> ...


This thread has deteriorated into "namecalling" and baiting. Closed.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If Shaq whom was the leader of this team in previous years have made references to the rest of the team as his team etc, why can't Kobe who is clearly the leader of the team now? 

Is that so hard to understand, that Kobe was simply complimenting his teammates for working hard, while he himself is working hard for the team's success as well?


----------

